# Помогите определить, что за инструмент



## Alex2207 (29 Апр 2012)

Добрый день.

Помогите определить по фото производителя инструмента. Опознавательных знаков фирмы нет

Заранее спасибо


----------



## igor-or (13 Май 2012)

А где само фото?


----------

